# Did Tyco get it wrong???



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm sure this has been mentioned before my time here, but did Tyco get the taillights wrong on the 57??? The red is painted on the back up light section, instead of the tailight lenz area. Just wandering how many have noticed this??? RM
P.S. I guess I need to mention these are not real cars


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

yes they did, what tyco has red on some 57's is where the exhaust came out. My father had a 57 few years back


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The one Tyco '57 I have has nothing painted on the bumper - just plain chrome. Perhaps Mattel screwed it up . . .


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> The one Tyco '57 I have has nothing painted on the bumper - just plain chrome. Perhaps Mattel screwed it up . . .


You are correct, after looking at my tyco 57's they have no paint. only mattels 57's are painted an in the wrong spot


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> yes they did, what tyco has red on some 57's is where the exhaust came out. My father had a 57 few years back


I remember seeing some 57's with the exhaust pipes there. Do a google image search, and you will see most 1:1's with metal insert covers over the hole and some with backup lights in that spot also. Also the Tyco Hot Rods, the ones with the wild paint schemes such as "Venom" (one on the right) were painted, before Mattel...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Your right Randy, I just looked at all mine an a couple other tycos are painted as well. The venom was from 95. Also the dark red with orange an yellow(from 81) also had them painted. I never noticed this :freak:

most 1:1 have those plates now, reason they got rid of the exhaust through the bumper is it caused the bumpers to rust from the moisture


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

It could just be flames coming out of the exhaust. Those Tycos can run pretty hot.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Nothing that a pin vise and little flat black paint couldn't fix. :devil: rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I guess you won't find many 57 Chevy's in China for reference...


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Here's an easy trivia question for the true Chevy lovers out there:

Anyone know where the gas cap is on a 56-57 Chevy?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Slott V said:


> Here's an easy trivia question for the true Chevy lovers out there:
> 
> Anyone know where the gas cap is on a 56-57 Chevy?


behind the tail light if I remember correct


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The small chrome flap, above the light, opens up on the 57, the 56 had a chrome latch at the top of the light you twist to unlock, then it light flops down, and exposes the gas gap...RM


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> The small chrome flap, above the light, opens up on the 57, the 56 had a chrome latch at the top of the light you twist to unlock, then it light flops down, and exposes the gas gap...RM


ahh yeah now i remember, been 25 years since my father had his 57. I need to find my old album an post some of the pics I took from the many car shows we went to. Some AMAZING 55-57 chevys in there. I still have a 57 chevy gauge cluster by my track


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Speaking of gas caps. How many out there worked in a Full Servic Gas Station? My first job was at a Union 76 .50 per hour to pump gas lasted 90 days then went down the street to the Exxon for .75 per hour plus labor on odd jobs like water pumps, fuel filters, radiators etc. Did that for a year then went to the Piggly Wiggly for $1.10 per hour 

Roger Corrie


----------



## DaBomB_StamPeDe (Jun 17, 2005)

Right down the road from me which is in the middle of nowhere a Sunoco is still full service.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Worked part time in my ex-wife's uncle's station.. Every time he'd restock the cigarettes, that night the station would get broken into and the smokes would be gone.. This is the place where the drunk dude walked up to me and asked me if I wanted to buy a firebird convertible... sure!!! Let's go!! $600.00 for a 69 ragtop with a blown motor.. Cool!!! Also, this was the first (and last) place I ever painted a vehicle. A LWB Chevy van.. Came out ok..except for the white mist all over every flipping thing in the bays!!! OOOPS!!! Shoulda used laquer instead of enamel!!! What a mess!!!!! Oh well!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I done a little gas pumping. The best part was cleaning the windshields, especailly with a good looking female in a skirt!!!!!!!!! I almost rubbed a hole through one windshield  ...RM


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Ha I worked at a Clark full service gas station when I was 17. 50¢ a gallon and 55¢ for a pack of smokes. I got fired because all my friends hung out in the lot with their cars, playing frisbee while the owner spied on me from across the street.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I also worked in a gas station when I was a kid... man, the owner was a jerk!
One of the best days of my life is when I told him off and quit on the spot. 

Ah, to be 18 again!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great anecdotes.guys,but ya know you're showin yer age!:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

Full service gas station ?? what's that ?
Russell


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

A thing of the past Russell... unless you go to NJ. There's no such thing as self serve there. Apparently the gasoline in NJ is way more dangerous than anywhere else in the country. :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Oregon as well fellahs.

Really not what one would call full service...

Lets call them "they pump ya's"


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> A thing of the past Russell... unless you go to NJ. There's no such thing as self serve there. Apparently the gasoline in NJ is way more dangerous than anywhere else in the country. :lol:


'Cept for Oregon. I guess the hippies in the priuses cant handle pumping their own petrol...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

In Brazil, all the gas stations are full service. It's cheaper to pay someone than to have a bunch of drive offs. Self service won't catch on when you can have someone pump gas for you.

As far as the the 57 Chevy goes, at least they didn't paint the headlights red.

Rich


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

NTxSlotCars said:


> In Brazil, all the gas stations are full service. It's cheaper to pay someone than to have a bunch of drive offs.


Same as South Africa. all are full service. I didn't pump gas once when I was on vacation there :thumbsup:
And the GOV regulates the gas prices, you pay the same everywhere


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

trust me,tyco did one hell of a better job in detail compaired to how afx made their chevys.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> A thing of the past Russell... unless you go to NJ. There's no such thing as self serve there. Apparently the gasoline in NJ is way more dangerous than anywhere else in the country. :lol:


:thumbsup: If nothing else, you have to give the Jersey pump jockey's a lot of credit : after all they must have had a great Union
to have that law passed outlawing self service !

Neal:dude:


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Speaking of mistakes, anybody ever catch this one?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ooooops!!! LOL!!!!


----------

